# NHC in San Diego



## bdawg (Jun 3, 2015)

Anybody else going to the National Homebrewer's Conference in San Diego next week?

This is going to be my 5th NHC and I'm really looking forward to it.  San Diego hosted back in 2011 and it was awesome.

Lost Abbey, Stone, Green Flash, Societe, Alesmith, Port Brewing, and a whole bunch of others.

Can't wait!

Steve


----------



## roger47 (Oct 6, 2017)

You're one lucky guy.  I envy you.  My wife and I were in San Diego last year and I din't want to leave.  Its a long way for us (Ontario Can.) My wife doesn't drink beer but accompanies me on my beer tours.  Better no push my luck with "Upper Management" at this time.


----------



## bdawg (Oct 10, 2017)

Hey, The NHC is in Portland OR this June......  Just Sayin'
Every bit as good as San Diego, IMO, and more variety (not everything is an IPA).


----------

